# Amp Tech in London, ON



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just a heads up for London and area folks about Vintage Tonewheels amp and keyboard repair/service. Shop is run by Mike Bonnell who some of you may remember from Walters Music. Mike is a terrific keyboard player but I didn't know about this side of his talent  Prices are very reasonable and he has a really nice little set up. Glad to finally have a local option for amp repair.

Vintage Tonewheel Restorations


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Last March I brought in my vintage Musicman 112-65 to Mike. He did a re-tubing, re-cap and general tightening up. Did a fantastic job and a nice guy to deal with. If you ever get a chance check out the Zeppelin tribute band he is in.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mario said:


> Last March I brought in my vintage Musicman 112-65 to Mike. He did a re-tubing, re-cap and general tightening up. Did a fantastic job and a nice guy to deal with. If you ever get a chance check out the Zeppelin tribute band he is in.


I'd love to, he is a pretty amazing keyboard player, plays guitar too. I know he's also been touring with Genevieve Fisher all over Canada and figured out it was time for a rest


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

davetcan said:


> I'd love to, he is a pretty amazing keyboard player, plays guitar too. I know he's also been touring with Genevieve Fisher all over Canada and figured out it was time for a rest


He is an amazing keyboard player. When his band did "No Quarter" he just nailed it spot on.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I was referred to him about potentially rehousing pedals, and for my amp before that. Those who use him highly recommend him.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice! Yet another who's as crazy as I am.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

+1 Vintage Tonewheel.

Mike serviced my MB Studio and did a fantastic job. Something I really liked is he went through all the checks with his multimeter in hand with me present before and after the service. He was completely open about answering any questions.

Great to have him in London.


----------

